# Worried about ratings.



## Uberdise (Mar 10, 2019)

Wondering if this is bad or not:
4.85 avg.
302 5 stars
19 4 stars
4 3 stars
2 2 stars
4 1 stars

I also have two reports of "level of conversation could be better". Um..I usually don't start talking unless they do, other than a simple "hey" and "how was your night".


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

You should start looking for other work.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Nope, not all that bad. A few more 4 stars then I had at the time. I’m 4.94 now. 

Early days of doing this can be rough. Don’t worry about the comments.


----------



## Austin383 (Mar 11, 2019)

I get every market is different and you have different pax but in my market that’s not a very good rating.


----------



## BobMarley (Feb 12, 2019)

I started Sunday with 68x5 star, and 4x4 star. Sunday, fist trip on Uber, my 4 stars went up to 5... but she tipped me $5. I don't understand anyone's rationale for doing that, but whatever. I think maybe the previous pax stunk a bit, but I have a terrible sense of smell. I'll take the money lol. Then my next ride on Lyft I got "double tipped". Husband up front gave me $5 cash. His wife on the app also gave me $5, for a 3 mile trip. Day started out great... went down down down from there lol.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

BobMarley said:


> I started Sunday with 68x5 star, and 4x4 star. Sunday, fist trip on Uber, my 4 stars went up to 5... but she tipped me $5. I don't understand anyone's rationale for doing that, but whatever. I think maybe the previous pax stunk a bit, but I have a terrible sense of smell. I'll take the money lol. Then my next ride on Lyft I got "double tipped". Husband up front gave me $5 cash. His wife on the app also gave me $5, for a 3 mile trip. Day started out great... went down down down from there lol.


Ratings can come in days after the ride, so you can't be sure exactly who rated you when. I've not driven for 4 or 5 days, and a downrate comes in.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

The drivers with the higher ratings go the extra mile compared to the average driver. You want colder bottled water, strong and long lasting flavored mints, longer aux cords and provide something that offers foot massages during the rides as well.

I should know...I have a 4.94 rating on Uber and a 5.0 rating on Lyft.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Also reach around and lube helps.....


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Uberdise said:


> Wondering if this is bad or not:
> 4.85 avg.
> 302 5 stars
> 19 4 stars
> ...


Not terribly impressive considering you're a relatively newer driver.
Newer drivers usually score high in the ratings. This is because you're still excited and very enthusiastic about the job.
Ratings don't pay your utility bills. However you could be losing tips from your unenthusiastic inter reaction with your passengers.


----------



## BobMarley (Feb 12, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> Not terribly impressive considering you're a relatively newer driver.
> Newer drivers usually score high in the ratings. This is because you're still excited and very enthusiastic about the job.
> Ratings don't pay your utility bills. However you could be losing tips from your unenthusiastic inter reaction with your passengers.


After 200ish Uber/Lyft drives I've come to the conclusion that if you engage in convo with people that want it, you're likely to get tipped. OTOH leave people alone that bury their face in their phone. Sometimes they tip me too, almost like a thank you for not trying to engage them in small talk.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I bought a better car and my rating went from 4.80 to 4.95. Some things are mainly out of your control.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I bought a better car and my rating went from 4.80 to 4.95. Some things are mainly out of your control.


Just curious what was your former car, and what are you driving now?


----------



## Uberdise (Mar 10, 2019)

I will also say that I work bar close hours..usually from 10pm to 2-3am.
So I wonder if maybe a few of the ratings are a mistake..drunk person pressing the wrong button.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Austin383 said:


> I get every market is different and you have different pax but in my market that's not a very good rating.


So you know every rating in your market?


----------



## Uberdise (Mar 10, 2019)

BobMarley said:


> After 200ish Uber/Lyft drives I've come to the conclusion that if you engage in convo with people that want it, you're likely to get tipped. OTOH leave people alone that bury their face in their phone. Sometimes they tip me too, almost like a thank you for not trying to engage them in small talk.


I can't figure out people...let alone drunk people.
I've had some people get mad at me because they rattle off the head, but if I provide input to establish a conversation...they get irritated. 
I think some people just want to hear themselves think.
I've also had people get mad for "not talking enough" after I said Hi and asked them how their night was and they give a short response of "good".

The two reports of "level of conversation" make no sense. I talk to people if I sense they want to talk. If they provide short responses then I STFU. I don't pry things out of people or act like they have to talk to me.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Congrats on your two 2's. Those are hard to get.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Illini said:


> Congrats on your two 2's. Those are hard to get.


https://uberpeople.net/threads/2-the-most-elusive-rating.310476/


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Illini said:


> Congrats on your two 2's. Those are hard to get.


Then I should be proud. I got my second 2 today from a pimp. Literally I think he was a pimp.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Rockocubs said:


> So you know every rating in your market?


One of my neighbors and a friend staying with me temporarily drive U/L. Ratings in my this market are higher than the prior market I was in.

The sample size for me is about 80 rated rides out of 200 rides vs about 350 rated rides out of 600ish in the other market.



Invisible said:


> Then I should be proud. I got my second 2 today from a pimp. Literally I think he was a pimp.


When I lived in an east bay ghetto back in the day I had a red head goddess gf. Two pimples lived in the neighborhood. One cat called the gf one early morning "LA face with an Oakland booty!"

Too bad she was nutty.


----------



## Jinxstone (Feb 19, 2016)

There are only two ways to look at your rating. Ask yourself, "Is it low enough that I'm in danger of deactivation?" If your answer is "Yes," take some time to evaluate how you provide the service and how you could be better, whether it's navigation, conversation, car condition, etc. If the answer is "No," look in your rear view mirror, smile and say, "IDGAF," and keep on going.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

You should change your username to "2* pimp slap"


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

A dash cam seems to help a bit with your ratings as well. They see the dashcam and they know that they can't be stupid people and try stupid stuff to get a stupid discount or free ride.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> A dash cam seems to help a bit with your ratings as well. They see the dashcam and they know that they can't be stupid people and try stupid stuff to get a stupid discount or free ride.


But those guys will low rate you because that means they might actually have to pay for the ride.


----------

